

20+ Dating Sites For Geeks and Freaks - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/15/dating-sites/
Maybe could help out some of our struggling hackers out there ;-)
======
blored
cute facebook apps are the best way to impress girls if you are a geek, at
least that's what happened to my friend who made a cute one involving kittens

~~~
Jd
May be easier than a whole facebook app:

<http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/07/23/i-cans-be-bracelet/>

